# Video every newbie wanting to start a photo business should watch.



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2016)

The corresponding article.  
How Long Will It Take to Learn Photography?


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Mar 30, 2016)

This is great. As a musician, I can relate to this, and as someone who's only just started in photography, I find it very encouraging.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2016)

Ummm! Cheesecake.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not listening to some guy with a pie in a dog dish! lol (well that's what it looks like...)

Oh, it's a cheesecake. (edit - with a lot of blueberry goop on it, and if you're going to do a demo with one maybe have a pie server handy. Or a spatula or something. lol)

Obviously I started watching it. Good example at the beginning but the first Q&A, I agree we're always learning, but that doesn't mean you never learn photography. It's more what does someone want to learn? How to take good pictures of their family and vacation trips? sports? wildlife? whatever it is, at some point you become proficient at it, but that doesn't mean you know everything there is to know.

He did make some good points about it taking some learning and practice to learn photography. But doesn't anyone just get into it because they like it? because they want to keep learning and enjoy using a camera and can't imagine not taking pictures?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

Where's the bacon?

It's not an official TPF video without bacon.


FAIL!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Where's the bacon?
> 
> It's not an official TPF video without bacon.
> 
> ...


Here you go.



 

In case you get hungry.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 30, 2016)

I remember when I figured out the exposure triangle well enough to shoot in manual. I figured I knew everything about photography at that point. Except maybe off-camera flash....

So then I started studying off-camera flash. That's when I realized I didn't even understand natural light...or light at all. 

So then I started studying light. And that's when I realized I didn't understand the exposure triangle after all...

Now I just accept that I don't really know anything. But that's okay. I like taking pictures anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> In case you get hungry.
> View attachment 118641



That's all?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > In case you get hungry.
> ...


It was only a snack. Will this do?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


As a sample that would lead me to an appetizer that comes before the pre-snack........... maybe.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Now I just accept that I don't really know anything. But that's okay. I like taking pictures anyway.


 That's OK. All this guy is saying is, that learning photography is a lifetime experience. Even now, when using powerful computers to generate "photography", there is not really any "formula" for taking good pictures. Well, we can discuss the definition of "good", but this may take us another lifetime.
What will be interesting is WHO first will include in camera menu settings for wedding. Nikon or Canon ? There are settings for landscape or portrait or sport or kids, food, pets etc. Why there is nothing for wedding ? First maker of such a setting will be a big winner.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Mar 31, 2016)

timor said:


> First maker of such a setting will be a big winner.


And will provoke the ire of professional wedding photographers.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

DrumsOfGrohl said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > First maker of such a setting will be a big winner.
> ...


 You mean like the two mentioned in the beginning of the video?  I'm sure they would Love such a function, ONCE.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2016)

DrumsOfGrohl said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > First maker of such a setting will be a big winner.
> ...


I see ire of them *right now.*


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 31, 2016)

DrumsOfGrohl said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > First maker of such a setting will be a big winner.
> ...



<-- Wedding photographer
-->  Not ire a tiny bit.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2016)

DrumsOfGrohl said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > First maker of such a setting will be a big winner.
> ...


I really don't think the major manufacturers have an individual segment of the _photography  _industry high on their list of concerns. They are in the _camera selling _insustry.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I really don't think the major manufacturers have an individual segment of the _photography  _industry high on their list of concerns. *They are in the camera selling insustry.*


Don't you see it ? We have cameras better for sport, better for portraits, better for street. Why not to make camera "better for weddings" ? And grab the money of believers . For all the so called photographers in the world 95% are just show offs and hacks interested only in _glory ( ) _or money.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2016)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think the major manufacturers have an individual segment of the _photography  _industry high on their list of concerns. *They are in the camera selling insustry.*
> ...



We have better cameras.

The makers don't give a rodents' rectum what we use them for.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2016)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Not true. If so we would still be shooting Brownies. And as you surely noticed Brownies have all possible shooting settings amalgamated in one truly universal mode. Wedding mode included.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2016)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



You mean there's a better camera than the one I have now?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


I still do on occasion.  I have my Great grandmother's Brownie 2c in my small collection and it still works.  The image quality is nothing compared to modern digitals or even good quality film camera, but it is fun to shoot once in a while.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2016)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Well, that`s the first prototype of digital camera. Little birdy has a CPU in his head, sensor in his eye and beak to create pixels. This model did not survived long, now we have faster birds with better quality beaks. This weddings photographers are using now. But we still need a wedding camera, which will refuse to `click`if the composition is  `wrong`, or the light, or no smile and notify photographer about that. Maybe via e-mail, or better yet text message. Maybe camera should also start to laugh, when photographer will attempt to take such a wrong picture. Maybe we will reach such a perfection when photographer will place 20 or so motorized lights in the church and camera computer will turn them on, move them around and control the volume of light according to what camera is pointed at. Heck, maybe we will not need any photographer at all, camera will levitate in the air by the way of noiseless drone and take pictures, whenever computer recognizes THE DECISIVE MOMENT. But here one thought hit me: will cyborgs and androids still wed in the churches ?


----------



## timor (Apr 1, 2016)

Scary vision ? Well, we are on good way to create THE MATRIX, a software controlled reality.


----------

